#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Επιτέλους η πρώτη μου δουλειά αλλά...

## Apithanos

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι,

Σας διαβάζω καιρό αλλά δε χρειάστηκε ποτέ μέχρι τώρα να γράψω. Νέος πολιτικός μηχανικός είμαι, πολύ φρέσκος και η τύχη του πρωτάρη έστειλε την πρώτη μου δουλειά, μελέτη & κατασκευή μία κατοικίας γύρω στα 150 τετραγωνικά. Θα έπρεπε λογικά να είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος ωστόσο είμαι προβληματισμένος πολύ!

Το θέμα είναι ότι πολύ πρόσφατα έλαβα θετική απάντηση από μία εταιρεία και κανόνισα να φύγω προσεχώς για δουλειά στο εξωτερικό, στην Αγγλία συγκεκριμένα όπου και σπούδασα.

Το δίλημμα λοιπόν είναι μεγάλο... Παραμένω Ελλάδα ή συνεχίζω το πρόγραμμά μου για να φύγω από εδώ;

Ο πελάτης είναι κολλητός του μπαμπά, έχει κάποια χρήματα χωρίς να θεωρείται και πολύ πλούσιος και θέλει κτίσει ένα σπίτι σε μία έκταση γης που έχει, αλλά ζει σε ένα μικρό νησί αρκετά μακριά από την πόλη μου. Επομένως δε θα είναι για εμένα κάτι απλό καθότι οι δυσκολίες θα είναι πολλές για ένα νέο μηχανικό.

Κυριότερα με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι πρόκειται για κάτι μακριά από την πόλη μου, άρα το περιβάλλον εκεί θα είναι άγνωστο σε εμένα, και το ότι είναι σε μικρό νησί το έργο. Άρα εγώ θα πρέπει να συνεργαστώ με άγνωστους συναδέλφους και συνεργεία για τη μελέτη και την κατασκευή, καθότι δε γνωρίζω την εκεί αγορά.

Όπως μου ξεκαθάρισε από την αρχή ο πελάτης, θέλει σε 1η φάση ένα feasibility study ώστε να δούμε αν αυτό που έχει στο νου να υλοποιήσει μπορεί να γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο ποσό χρημάτων που διαθέτει. Ειλικρινά αυτό είναι για εμένα το ποιο δύσκολο κομμάτι, κυρίως γιατί δε θέλω να κάνω καμία χοντρή πατάτα αφού είναι φίλος με τον μπαμπά.

Άρα τι αποφασίζω; Φεύγω έξω στη σιγουριά και ασφάλεια της δουλειάς του εξωτερικού ή παραμένω Ελλάδα και μπαίνω στα βαθιά & δύσκολα; Και τι θα γίνει μετά από 2 πες χρόνια που θα τελειώσει το έργο και θα επιστρέψω από το νησί πίσω στην πόλη μου; Θα υπάρξω ξανά τυχερός; Γιατί θα είναι πιο δύσκολο τότε να φύγω εξωτερικό. Άσε που μπορεί να γίνει κάτι με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση στη χώρα μας και να σταματήσει το έργο μελλόντικά. Ούτε και χρήματα με βλέπω να βγάζω από το έργο, παρά για την εμπειρία και μόνο το σκέφτομαι γιατί σίγουρα θα μάθω πολλά.

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

Εγώ γενικά είμαι αρνητικός για την έξοδο από την Ελλάδα παρά μόνο αν δεν υπάρχει καθόλου φως εδώ Αν κυνηγάς το χρήμα και την δόξα τότε ίσως το εξωτερικό είναι η λύση Ομώς επειδή η ζωή δεν ξέρεις τι σου επιφυλάσει θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς καλά τι θέλεις να κάνεις στην ζωή σου Εγώ πριν 20 χρόνια έφυγα για μια περιοχή που προσομοιάζει με το νησί που αναφέρεις και από τότε δεν ξαναγύρισα Αθήνα και δεν θέλω αν την δω ούτε για λίγο στο δε σπίτι μου εκεί θα πάω μόνο για φυσική ανάγκη όταν είμαι στην Αθήνα Εχω κάνει λοιπόν μια όμορφη οικογένεια και κάθε πρωί που φεύγω για την δουλειά μου εισπέω την θαλασσινή αύρα και λεω καλημέρα σε ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται για μένα Και ζώ οικονομικά αξιοπρεπώς (μέχρι σήμερα για αυριο αρχίζω και έχω αμφιβολίες)

----------


## Xάρης

Μη θεωρείς ως δεδομένο ότι η ζωή στο εξωτερικό θα είναι καλύτερη απ' ό,τι εδώ, παρά το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να έχεις υψηλότερα ονομαστικά εισοδήματα.
Ούτε είναι σωστό να συνδέσεις την επαγγελματική σου πορεία μ' ένα έργο και μάλιστα αυτού του μεγέθους.
Θεωρώ λάθος τη βάση αυτή του σκεπτικού σου.

Διάβασε με προσοχή ό,τι σου έγραψε ο Γιώργος παραπάνω, ψάξε περισσότερο τα θέλω σου και προσπάθησε να φανταστείς διάφορα σενάρια, τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά αυτών.
Ευτυχώς δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε το μέλλον.

Αν πάντως ήσουν γιος μου θα σου πρότεινα, με πόνο ψυχής, να φύγεις στην Αγγλία, να ζήσεις ως επαγγελματίας και όχι ως φοιτητής, να μείνεις δυο χρόνια τουλάχιστον και αν δεν σου αρέσει γυρνάς πίσω. 
Η δουλειά εδώ που θα χάσεις σήμερα θα ξανάρθει και στο πολλαπλάσιο, αν τυχόν επιστρέψεις και θα έχεις στο βιογραφικό σου και εμπειρία 2-3 ετών στην Αγγλία.

----------


## Apithanos

> Και ζώ οικονομικά αξιοπρεπώς (μέχρι σήμερα για αυριο αρχίζω και έχω αμφιβολίες)





> Η δουλειά εδώ που θα χάσεις σήμερα θα ξανάρθει και στο πολλαπλάσιο, αν τυχόν επιστρέψεις και θα έχεις στο βιογραφικό σου και εμπειρία 2-3 ετών στην Αγγλία.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.  Οι παραπάνω σκέψεις σας είναι που με προβληματίζουν και εμένα ώστε να φύγω, ίδωμεν!

----------

